# Free Range Kudu



## Eschmeyer (Jun 17, 2014)

Any suggestions for free range Kudu hunts? info on any of the different species would be appreciated


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## JasonCox (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm not sure there is such a thing on SA?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

There is such a thing....I know a couple outfitters who can help

PM me if interested


----------

